# Angeln am Privatsee



## Drivingeuro (9. November 2009)

Guten tag.Ich versuche information zu finden ueber die gesetze fuer ein privatsee.zb ueber nachtangeln,ob ich ein zelt aufbauen darf usw.Kann mir jemand hilfen? Ich wohn in Baden Wuertemberg.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

zuerst einmal das fischereigesetz/fischereiverordnung von bw.
hier ist auch ein geltungsbereich enthalten,also welche gewässer fallen unter das gesetz/die verordnung.
desweiteren könnten noch andere gesetze greifen(naturschutz usw.)
kommt auf die lage des gewässers an(naturschutzgebiet etc.)
ebenso wichtig, wer hat das fischereirecht dort.

antonio


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Bei Privatseen- oder Teichen musst du erst mal wissen, wem dieses Gewässer und das Grundstück gehört. Das können Vereine sein, Pächter oder sonstige private Personen. Die Bestimmungen über Zelten, Nachtangeln usw. können die Besitzer etc. selber bestimmen. Im allgemeinen muss man dann noch den Angelschein haben und sonstige Ausweispapiere (Personalausweis) wenn es der Besitzer etc. so haben möchte. Besitzer etc. können Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße verlängern bzw. vergrößern, niemals kürzen oder verkleinern. 
Also erstmal informieren über das Gewässer.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Drivingeuro (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Danke Antonio.Ich weiss aber nich genau ob zb ich darf ein zelt aufbauen,vieleicht nur ohne boden.Oder ob nachts angeln erlaubt ist ausserhalb die sommerzeit,usw.In gesetzsteht auf jedenfall nicht drin dagegen.Wir habe eigentlich gedacht das unsere gewaesser fallt nicht unter die fischereigesetz da es ein ganz kleines gewaesser ist.


----------



## Drivingeuro (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Das gewaesser haben wir von privat gepachtet und war vorher eine karpfen zuechtanlage.Wir haben das uebernomen mit die absicht zum angel aber.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

im gesetz steht auf jedenfall ab welcher größe und art ein gewässer unter das gesetz fällt.
in bw ist nachtangeln meineswissens verboten(gilt aber nur für gewässer die unter das fischereigesetz fallen).

antonio


----------



## wusel345 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Hi Drivingeuro,

wir hatten auch mal ein Kleingewässer gepachtet. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich aus NRW bin. Zu dem Gewässer gehörte auch ein kleines Grundstück (Wiese mit Sträuchern). 
Also, hier war die Regelung so, dass an unserem gepachteten Privatgewässer gezeltet werde durfte, denn schließlich war ja auch das Grundstück inkl. Teich angepachtet worden. Und auf meinem Grundstück darf ich ja ein Zelt aufstellen und auch drin pennen. Geangelt werden durfte rund um die Uhr, da wir ja niemanden störten und es auf unserem gepachteten Grund und Boden geschah. Den Fischbesatz hatten wir eingebracht und zusätzlich zu den gesetzl. Bestimmungen unsere eigenen Regeln und Schonmaße erstellt.

Wichtig ist, der Verpächter muß dem zustimmen. Wenn er ja sagt, müsstet ihr eigentlich über Nacht angeln dürfen. Auch in BW. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Drivingeuro (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Ich danke euch fuer die schnelle antworten.Das hat mir sehr geholfen!! Petri Heil!!

            Drivingeuro


----------



## Frankenfischer (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Auch an Privatgewässern muss man sich immer an die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen halten. Was das Zelten angeht, kommt es darauf an, wer der Grundstückseigentümer ist und was der dazu sagt.


----------



## Boendall (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Hmm also Zelten seh ich so Wusel.

Da man ja für das gepachtete Grundstück Sorge zu tragen hat, wird man Kaum den Müll rumliegen lassen, bzw. hat man es selbst schwer, wenn man den Zeltplatz vorher nicht mäht und die Wiese plattdrückt.

Zum thema Nachtangeln: Klar gilt das Gesetz, ABER wo kein Kläger da kein Richter und ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen, dass an eurer Anlage irgendwer Fremdes kontrollieren kommt, zumal die Kontrolletis meist vom Verein gestellt werden und ihr ja quasi euer eigener Verein seid.

Wenn natürlich der Kumpel dich anzeigt wegen Nachtangelei schauts Essig aus#6


----------



## Parasol (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Hallo,



Drivingeuro schrieb:


> Das gewaesser haben wir von privat gepachtet und war vorher eine karpfen zuechtanlage.Wir haben das uebernomen mit die absicht zum angel aber.



da es sich um ein "geschlossenes Gewässer" handelt, gelten (z.B. in Bayern) die Vorschriften der Hege nicht. Nachtangelverbot und Schonzeiten sowie Schonmaß kann der Besitzer/Pächter festlegen.

Anders ist das mit dem Zelten. Da gelten örtliche Bestimmungen und Gesetze. Ein verbreiteter Irrtum ist, dass man auf eigenem Grund tun und lassen kann, was man will (Einfriedung, Abstellen von Wohnwagen, Zelten und offenes Feuer).


----------



## Ulli3D (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Und dran denken, auch wenn der Pächter sagt, ihr dürft da angeln, braucht ihr trotzdem eine schriftliche Erlaubnis, das verlangt das Gesetz, also Fischereischein und Fischereierlaubnisvertrag (Gewässerkarte).


----------



## antonio (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und dran denken, auch wenn der Pächter sagt, ihr dürft da angeln, braucht ihr trotzdem eine schriftliche Erlaubnis, das verlangt das Gesetz, also Fischereischein und Fischereierlaubnisvertrag (Gewässerkarte).



nicht unbedingt,wenn das gewässer nicht unter das fischereigesetz fällt nicht.
sie sind  selber der pächter.

antonio


----------



## Ulli3D (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

In BW fallen alle Gewässer unter das Fischereigesetz wobei für Fischzuchtanlagen und Gewässer unter 0,25 ha (50m x 50 m) fallen auch unter das LFG aber nicht alle Paragraphen finden Anwendung. Frage ist, sind "wir" wirklich die Unterzeichner des Pachtvertrages oder ist es nur einer?


----------



## wusel345 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

*Hi Boendall,*

es dürfte jedem klar sein, dass man weder Mülll noch irgend etwas anderes am Wasser, sei es das eigene Wasser, ein gepachtetes oder der Vereinssee, herum liegen läßt. |rolleyes Ich möchte nicht in einem Müllhaufen angeln oder erst mal den Müll von anderen wegräumen, bevor ich zum Angeln komme. Die Wiese, auf der unsere Zelte beim Nachtangeln standen, wurde regelmäßig gemäht, sonst wären wir im hohen Gras versunken.

*Dann eine Anmerkung zu Parasol:*

In dem Landkreis, in der "unser" Teich lag, galt die Bestimmung: Feste Bauten (Hütten, feststehende Wohnwagen usw.) sind nicht erlaubt. Alles was beweglich war wurde genehmigt. 

Meine Kids haben schon oft beim Nachbarn auf der Wiese gezeltet, auch übers Wochenende und niemand hat sich dran gestört. Das ist hier völlig normal. Selbst beim kleinen Lagerfeuer hat keiner was gesagt. Es wäre ja auch traurig, wenn ich auf meinem eigenen Grund und Boden, also Garten, nicht Zelten dürfte. Ich wohne auf dem Land. Da ist anscheinend alles anders. #h

Aber das kann auch von Kreis zu Kreis verschieden sein.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da es sich um ein "geschlossenes Gewässer" handelt, gelten (z.B. in Bayern) die Vorschriften der Hege nicht. Nachtangelverbot und Schonzeiten sowie Schonmaß kann der Besitzer/Pächter festlegen.
> 
> Anders ist das mit dem Zelten. Da gelten örtliche Bestimmungen und Gesetze. Ein verbreiteter Irrtum ist, dass man auf eigenem Grund tun und lassen kann, was man will (Einfriedung, Abstellen von Wohnwagen, Zelten und offenes Feuer).


 
Nur für Bayern, weil das hier m.E. fälschlich für den Fall dargestellt wird:

Das muß differenziert gesehen werden:
Das oben zitirte gilt nur für einen Teil von "geschlossenen Gewässern", nämlich nach Art 2 Nr 1 +2;
Wenn jedoch ein Gewässer wie hier ein ehemaliger Zuchtteich zum Angeln verwendet wird, gilt es nach Art 2 Nr. 3 und fällt damit doch unter die Gesetze und Verordnungen wie ein Baggersee, Kiesweiher, "regulärer" See ohne Fischwanderungsmöglichkeit.

Den Trick mit einer ehemligen Forellenzucht mit schönen Teichen haben Vereine auch schon versucht, um bei manchen Gewässern Schonzeiten und Schonmaße besonders aber Besatzregelungen zu umgehen. Leider eben mit obiger Begründung vergeblich!



Der vollständige Gestzestext lautet:

*Bayer. Fischereigesetz (BayFiG)1*

*Art. 1*

(2) 
​​​​​​1 Mit dem Fischereirecht ist die Pflicht zur Hege verbunden; die Verpflichtung zur Hege gilt nicht
für geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn von *Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 .*​

*Art. 2*​

Geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn des Gesetzes sind:
*1.* alle künstlich angelegten, ablassbaren und während der Bespannung gegen den Wechsel
der Fische ständig abgesperrten Fischteiche und Fischbehälter, mögen sie mit einem natürlichen
Gewässer in Verbindung stehen oder nicht,
*2.* die lediglich zum Zweck der Fischzucht oder Fischhaltung künstlich hergestellten und ständig
abgesperrten Rinnsale, solange sie ausschließlich diesem Zweck dienen,
3. mit Ausnahme der Altwässer alle anderen Gewässer, denen es an einer für den Wechsel der​​​​​​​
Fische geeigneten regelmäßigen Verbindung mit einem natürlichen Gewässer fehlt.​


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Aber wie gesagt, ist mein obiges Posting nur eine Richtigstellung für Bayern;

diese braucht den TE nicht berücksichtigen, da er ja in BW wohnt ! #h


----------



## Boendall (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Hi Wusel,

Schon klar das mit dem Müll, ich hab dafür immer einen Faltmüllkübel mit, braucht keinen Platz und wenn man seine Dosen, Schnurreste etc gleich in die Tonne klopft hat man auch keinen Stress beim Verlassen des Platzes. Da wir einfach der Sack rausgenommen zugeknöpft und zuhause entsorgt. Bei uns kommt noch öfter der Kontroletti vorbei, wenn der eben den Müllkübel sieht, hat die Kontrolle dann mehr den Charme eines lockeren Plauderns, wahrscheinlich weil der erste Eindruck gut ist.

Find es immer wieder komisch, dass die volle Bierdose nicht zu schwer ist um sie ans Wasser zu tragen, aber die leere sehrwohl um wieder mitgenommen zu werden, da geht mir immer das Messer in der Hose auf#q Keiner findets angenehm in einer Müllhalde zu sitzen bzw. erstmal mühseelig den Dreck der anderen wegzuräumen.

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich mach mir keine Sorgen, wenn bei uns Nachtgeangelt/gezeltet wird. Einfahrt ist sowieso abgeschlossen und auf Privatgrund hat keiner ohne Erlaubnis was verloren. Kontrollettis kommen bei uns nicht vorbei, da wir kein Verein sind. Sollte sich ein Passant bemüsigt fühlen wegen irgendwas Anzeige zu erstatten, kann er gerne, das Fischrecht wird eingehalten, ausserdem sind bis auf 2 Teiche alle nicht einsehbar#6

Wie Wusel sagt, am Land ists halt oft einfacher.

@Te hast du Neider in der Umgebung oder will dir sonst wer eins Auswischen?

Ich glaube auch in Deutschland gilt: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass sich wer gestört fühlt, wenn du an dem Gewässer, das du gepachtet hast und betreust mit Kumpels nachtangelst (ausser eben jemanden, der dir eins auswischen will)

EDIT: @Ulli kommt drauf an was im Vertrag steht, man kann (zumindest bei uns) z.B. nur die Hütte bzw. das Grundstück pachten, oder auch das Fischrecht eben mitpachten. (wodurch sich die Pacht natürlich erhöht)


----------



## Berlinerstar (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Man man eigentlich sind wir gar kein Deutschland, sondern 16 eigenständige "Staaten" in jedem Bundesland eigene andere (zum teil unsinnige Gesetze)
Zum Kotzen:v ist das.


----------



## Boendall (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Man man eigentlich sind wir gar kein Deutschland, sondern 16 eigenständige "Staaten" in jedem Bundesland eigene andere (zum teil unsinnige Gesetze)
> Zum Kotzen:v ist das.


 
MAch dir nichts draus, ist bei uns in Österreich fischereirechtlich nichts anderes:c


----------



## Ulli3D (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

@Boendall

Es geht hier um das Fischrecht, das gepachtet ist und da ist der Pächter, der im Pachtvertrag als solcher genannt ist und der und nur der kann ohne Fischereierlaubnisvertrag dort fischen. Er muss sogar eine Liste führen, wem er alles eine Fischereierlaubnis erteilt hat.


----------



## Ulli3D (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Man man eigentlich sind wir gar kein Deutschland, sondern 16 eigenständige "Staaten" in jedem Bundesland eigene andere (zum teil unsinnige Gesetze)
> Zum Kotzen:v ist das.



Sorry, aber das ist im Grundgesetz so festgelegt, §20. Wenn es Dich also so stört, dass Du Dich übergeben musst, dann gibt es nur einen Rat, wander aus, wenn Du Dich mit unserem Grundgesetz nicht einverstanden erklären willst.


----------



## Berlinerstar (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Willst du mir jetzt erzählen, dass ich als Deutscher auswandern soll? Es war lediglich eine Feststellung das es murks ist mit den Gesetzen in Deutschland.

z.B. Falsch parken in München, kostet genau so viel wie in Berlin.
Ein Gesetz was im ganzen Land gilt wäre besser, und nicht 16 verschiedene.

Und im §20 Steht nix ,das es keine einheitlichen Gesetze in Deutschland geben darf.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Auch wenn es scheinbar keinen Sinn macht: Föderalismus und Subsidiarität haben in der BRD mehrere, äußerst sinnvolle Gründe. 

Wenns Dich näher interessiert empfehle ich Dir "Das politische System Deutschlands" von Frank Pilz. 

Mit den besten Grüßen, 

Markus

PS: Erstmal über einen Zustand reflektieren als mit Polemik agieren...#d


----------



## Ulli3D (10. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Willst du mir jetzt erzählen, dass ich als Deutscher auswandern soll? Es war lediglich eine Feststellung das es murks ist mit den Gesetzen in Deutschland.
> 
> z.B. Falsch parken in München, kostet genau so viel wie in Berlin.
> Ein Gesetz was im ganzen Land gilt wäre besser, und nicht 16 verschiedene.
> ...



Klar doch, wer sich nicht mit unserem Rechtssystem, hier speziell das Grundgesetz, was übrigens eines der freiheitlichsten auf der Welt ist, einverstanden erklären kann, der stellt sich außerhalb unserer Gesellschaft und sollte denn auch schnellstens sehen, dass er außer Landes kommt und sich ein Land sucht, dass eine Rechtsordnung hat, die seinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Für mich heißt das ganz eindeutig, wander aus. Wer nicht für das deutsche Rechtssystem ist, der stellt sich für mich automatisch außerhalb unserer Gesellschaft und sollte diese möglichst schnell verlassen, ausbürgern ist in solchen Fällen, die in D geboren sind, leider nicht möglich.

In §20 wird nicht geregelt, dass es keine einheitlichen Gesetze geben darf sondern, dass es gesetzliche Unterschiede in bestimmten Bereichen geben kann. Diese Bereiche, in denen es entweder eine Rahmengesetzgebung des Bundes oder eine Autonomie der einzelnen Bundesländer gegeben ist, sind genau festgelegt.

Ist schon Scheixx., wen man sich in dem Land, in dem man lebt, nicht auskennt, oder?


----------



## Jose (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Willst du mir jetzt erzählen, dass ich als Deutscher auswandern soll?



soll schon gar nicht, war wohl 'n alternativvorschlag.
und nebenbei, sind schon viele deutsche ausgewandert, einfach so.



ach, und ich hass die verpackungsverordnung! immer dieser müll!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Leute, denkt an die Boardregeln und lasst die Politik außen vor.


----------



## Lenzibald (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Servus. Na bei euch gahts ja schön zu. Ich frage mir wer mir an meinem Privatgewässer Vorschriften machen will. Ob ich auf meinem Grund und Boden Zelte oder nicht geht keinen was an genau so ob ich Nachtfische oder nicht. Solange ich mich an das Tierschutz und Umweltschutzgesetz halte ist das meine Sache. Zumindest ist das bei uns in Österreich so. Wer will mir verbieten das ich in der Schonzeit einen Karpfen schlachte der mein Eigentum ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Boendall (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> @Boendall
> 
> Es geht hier um das Fischrecht, das gepachtet ist und da ist der Pächter, der im Pachtvertrag als solcher genannt ist und der und nur der kann ohne Fischereierlaubnisvertrag dort fischen. Er muss sogar eine Liste führen, wem er alles eine Fischereierlaubnis erteilt hat.


 
Er ist doch Pächter (wenn er bei "wir" dabei ist), also darf er ja auch die Erlaubnis erteilen.



Drivingeuro schrieb:


> Das gewaesser haben wir von privat gepachtet und war vorher eine karpfen zuechtanlage.Wir haben das uebernomen mit die absicht zum angel aber.


 
Bei uns sind z.B 3 Leute im Pachtvertrag, also Pächter. wenn ich mich nicht täusche muss man in Österreich Angelbewilligungen nur austellen, wenn man damit verdienen will, um der Steuer genüge zu tun. Wir stellen an unserem Wasser jedenfalls keine aus, da dort maximal 10 unterschiedliche Personen fischen.

Fangstatistik führen wir, aber wer wann wie oft angeln war nicht.




Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Na bei euch gahts ja schön zu. Ich frage mir wer mir an meinem Privatgewässer Vorschriften machen will. Ob ich auf meinem Grund und Boden Zelte oder nicht geht keinen was an genau so ob ich Nachtfische oder nicht. Solange ich mich an das Tierschutz und Umweltschutzgesetz halte ist das meine Sache. Zumindest ist das bei uns in Österreich so. Wer will mir verbieten das ich in der Schonzeit einen Karpfen schlachte der mein Eigentum ist.
> MfG
> Lenzi


 
Das kommt drauf an, wenn du einen  Angelteich hast (Karten ausgibst), dann ist es nicht egal. Hast du hingegen eine Teichwirtschaft, gilt das Landesfischereigesetz nicht (zumindest bei uns in der Steiermark)

http://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokument.w...defined&ResultPageSize=50&Suchworte=fischerei

unter §4


----------



## Lenzibald (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Servus
@Boendall
Ist schon klar wenn ich Karten ausgebe. Nur ich hab einen Teich alleine Gepachtet und gebe keine Karten aus.
Mfg
Lenzi


----------



## Boendall (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Wir auch net Lenzi, ist herrlich wenn man tun und lassen kann was man will oder?:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Berlinerstar (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Sag mal was hat dich den gebissen???
Ich habe mich dafür ausgesprochen einheitliche Gesetze in Deutschland zu haben. Habe nichts davon gesagt das Alle Gesetze schlecht sind. Finde es nur unsinnig in einem Land 16 verschiedene Reglungen zu einer Sache zu haben.Das war es worauf ich hinaus wollte.


----------



## Boendall (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Sag mal was hat dich den gebissen???
> Ich habe mich dafür ausgesprochen einheitliche Gesetze in Deutschland zu haben. Habe nichts davon gesagt das Alle Gesetze schlecht sind. Finde es nur unsinnig in einem Land 16 verschiedene Reglungen zu einer Sache zu haben.Das war es worauf ich hinaus wollte.


 
Ich nehme mal an du meinst nicht mich#c


----------



## Böhse-Carpz (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ich auf "meinem" Grund ( wenn auch nur gepachtet ) Zelten kann, wenn mir danach ist!
Das Nachtangeln wird intern mit Mitgleidern der Interessengemeinschaft geregelt, wenn keine Vorganben vom Eigentümer vorliegen. Solltet ihr einen e.V. gründen, dann muss sowie so über die Satzung abgestimmt werden. In jedem Fall wäre es cleverer ein Schriftstück zu besitzen!

Und, ja ich fände es auch besser, wenn man die Gesetze bundesweit angeleichen würde. Mir kommt es so vor, als hätten wir was Verbote angeht ein klaren Nord-Südgefälle. Im Norden ist jedenfalls deutlich mehr erlaubt (Nachtangeln, oftmals bis zu 4 Ruten), wärend Richtung Süden alles strenger wird! Deshalb bin ich auch dafür, gleiches Recht für alle!


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Böhse-Carpz schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ich auf "meinem" Grund ( wenn auch nur gepachtet ) Zelten kann, wenn mir danach ist!
> Das Nachtangeln wird intern mit Mitgleidern der Interessengemeinschaft geregelt, wenn keine Vorganben vom Eigentümer vorliegen. Solltet ihr einen e.V. gründen, dann muss sowie so über die Satzung abgestimmt werden. In jedem Fall wäre es cleverer ein Schriftstück zu besitzen!


 
Nein, man darf nicht immer zelten, auch eben nicht auf Pachtgrund .. hat aber ein Boardi vorhin hier schon richtig gepostet ...

Bei uns in der Gemeinde ist auf umliegende Flächen Wasserschutzgebiet, da darf auch auf privatem Grund nicht gezeltet werde.

Nachtangeln usw. hat mit Vereins-Satzung nichts zu tun!
In der Satzung steht alleine der Zweck des Vereins;

Die einzelnen Ausführungen dazu wird intern dann geregelt, z.B. über Gewässerodnung .

. .. oder wollt ihr denn, wenn ihr mal was in der Ausübung ändern wollt, immer gleich eine Satzungsänderung herbeiführen?


----------



## Parasol (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Hallo,



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> ..............................................
> Ich habe mich dafür ausgesprochen einheitliche Gesetze in Deutschland zu haben. Habe nichts davon gesagt das Alle Gesetze schlecht sind. Finde es nur unsinnig in einem Land 16 verschiedene Reglungen zu einer Sache zu haben.Das war es worauf ich hinaus wollte.



natürlich haben wir in Deutschland einheitliche Gesetze wo das nötig ist; z.B. im Strafrecht, Zivilrecht, Straßenverkehrsrecht usw.

Das Fischereirecht ist aber Ländersache da in den einzelnen Bundesländern für die Fischerei unterschiedliche Bedingungen herrschen. Selbstverständlich muss diesen unterschiedlichen Anforderungen Rechnung getragen werden.


----------



## Borg (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Parasol schrieb:


> Das Fischereirecht ist aber Ländersache da in den einzelnen Bundesländern für die Fischerei unterschiedliche Bedingungen herrschen. Selbstverständlich muss diesen unterschiedlichen Anforderungen Rechnung getragen werden.



Ob Du das mal bitte für mich näher erläutern könntest? Also in meiner Welt schwimmt ein Fisch in Bayern genauso wie ein Fisch in Niedersachsen im Wasser!.....das ist auf der ganzen Welt so. Die Flüsse und Seen in Baden-Würtemberg sehen auch genauso aus wie ein See oder Fluss hier bei uns in NRW oder in Timbuktu. Also ich verstehe nicht, was Du mit "unterschiedlichen Bedingungen" meinst? Wasser ist Wasser und Fisch ist Fisch.....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lenzibald (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Servus. Gestze sind zum Teil dazu da damit einige Sesselhopser nen Job haben. Beispiel Karpfenschonzeit, Der Fisch schert sich einen Dreck darum obs Mai oder Juni ist der laicht erst ab bei mindestens 18grad Wassertemperatur. In einem Fluß oder See der keine 18grad erreicht wird ein Karpfen nicht ablaichen und Basta. Bei uns ist im Mai das Fischen in der Donau verboten in den Zuflüßen jedoch erlaubt. Erkläre mir einen Sinn darin.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

@Lenzibald

Karpfen haben in Bayern KEINE Schonzeit 

@Borg

Dass Fische im Wasser leben, ist auf der ganzen Welt (fast) gleich.
Aber die Lebensbedingugen im Wasser sind tatsächlich unterschiedlich ... #h

Einerseits wird gerade von Anglern gefordert, möglichst wenig von oben zu regulieren, sondern statt dessen so weit wie möglich in die Hand der Verantwortung der einzelnen Gewässer zu geben, dann aber wieder sind sie mit dem System des Föderalismus und sogar der Regionalregelungen innerhalb eines Bundeslandes wieder unzufrieden und wollen bundesweite undifferenzierte und bald europäisch undifferenzirte und bald weltweit undifferenzierte Gleichstellung |rolleyes


----------



## Lenzibald (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Servus.
Ich wollte damit nur aufzeigen wie sinnvoll manche Gesetze sind.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Mikesch (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> ... Bei uns ist im Mai das Fischen in der Donau verboten in den Zuflüßen jedoch erlaubt. ...


Bist du dir sicher, dass das im Gesetz so verankert ist? Oder sind es doch eigene Regeln vom Fischrechtsbesitzer?


----------



## Janbr (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

@ Drivingeuro

Um mal wieder zu deinen Fragen zurueck zukommen.

Das Nachangeln ausser auf Aal, Wels und Krebse ist in BW verboten. Ausschlaggebend ist hier die LFischVO BW Paragraph 3 Satz 1:

[...] 
_Der Fischfang ist nur eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang, der Aal-, Welsund_
_Krebsfang bis 24 Uhr, für den Zeitraum der Einführung der mitteleuropäischen Sommerzeit bis 1 Uhr,_
_gestattet._

Allgemein regelt das FischG BW alle deine Belange (neben der zugehoerigen VO), den das FischG BW findet Anwendung auf: 
_Dieses Gesetz regelt die Fischerei in allen ständig oder zeitweilig in Betten fließenden oder stehenden_​_Gewässern._ (Paragraph 1 Satz 1)

Aussnahme ist nur wenn deine _Anlage bewirtschaftet wird oder kleiner als 0,25 ha ist und keine Verbindung zu anderen Gewaessern hat und nur ein Einzelfischrecht besteht._

In diesem Fall besteht keine Hegepflicht und da der Paragraph 17 dann keine Anwendung findet muesstest du zur Pacht nicht einmal im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sein.

 Da bei Gewaessern unter 0,25 ha auch Paragraph 31 keine Anwendung findet musst du auch zur Ausuebung des Fischfangs keinen Fischereischein haben (verstehe das wer wolle was dies mit der Groesse des Gewaessers zu tun hat.)

Grundsaetzlich sollte dem Zelten nichts entgegenstehen, wenn der Pachtvertag nichts anderes besagt oder die Nutzung beschraenkt ist. Die Nutzung koennte evtl. noch durch bestimmte Naturschutzrechtliche Auflagen beschraenkt sein.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir mehr als die Diskussion ueber den Sinn und Unsinn von Foederalismus.

Schoene Gruese aus Ohio

Jan


----------



## Ulli3D (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Da dort §17 nicht angewendet werden kann, kann man das Fischrecht auch nicht pachten bzw. verpachten.

Und, es wird ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass §31 gilt also, Fischereischeipflicht!


----------



## Janbr (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

@ Ulli3D

Upps, mit Paragraph 31 hast du natuerlich recht, das hab ich ueberlesen. Also Angelscheinpflicht besteht.

Das mit dem uebertragen von Fischereirechten bin ich mir nicht sicher, denn m.E. befasst sich Paragraph 17 mit dem ubertrag des Fischereirechts alleine. D.h. ich verpachte nicht das Gewaesser bzw. das Grundstueck als solches, sondern ich verpachte nur das Fischereirecht.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher inwieweit in BW das Fischereirecht bei diesen Kleingewaessern an den Pachtvertrag gekoppelt ist.

Dazu muesste man im Zweifel einen Juristen fragen der sich mit dem Fischereirecht in BW auskennt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Lenzibald (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Servus. Leute jetzt kenn ich mich bei euch in Germany gar nimma aus. Wenn ich jetzt ne Erbschaft oder nen Lotto sechser mach und mir ein Grundstück mit 20ha kaufe auf dem ein schöner großer teich ist, ist das doch mein Eigentum. Ich darf jedoch nicht Nachtfischen in BW, und muß mich an die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten halten Zelten darf ich dann auch nicht oder wie seh ich das. Mich hat der Kontrollor gefragt ob er meinen Teich mitkontrollieren darf damit kein Schwarzangler sagen kann ich war auf dem Teich der ist Privat. Als ich ein Fischertreffen hatte hams ma die Polizei geschickt wegen Lärm und so weiter. Polizei hat nur gesagt für Ruhestörung sind wir zu weit von den Häusern weg und wegen der Zelte war die Antwort das ist Privatgrund da könnts zelten solange ihr wollt das geht keinen was an. Wegen der Autos war auch kein Problem da jeder der mich besucht automatisch Anrainer ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Janbr (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Hallo Lenzibald,

ich weiss nicht wie das in Oesterreich gereglt ist, aber es gibt letztendlich 3 unterschiedliche "Rechte" die bei der Pacht von Gewassern beruecksichtigt werden muessen, bzw. fuer Angler relevant sind (es gibt noch unzaehlige mehr wie Jagdrecht usw. nur die spielen hier keine Rolle)
1.) Ein Nutzungsrecht. D.h. man darf das Grundstueck und den See betreten und "nutzen"
2.) Das Wasserrecht D.h. die Nutzung des Wassers als solches. 
3.) Das Fischereirecht D.h. Das Recht in diesem Gewaesser die Fischerei auszuueben

Erfuellt das Gewaesser bestimmte Voraussetzungen (je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich, da in Deutschland das Fischereirecht Laendersache ist), unterliegt es dem Fischereigesetz des jeweiligen Bundeslandes. Das heisst die Regelungen des FischG und der dazugehoerigen Verordnungen finden ohne wenn und aber Anwendung. Das FischG kann dabei Schonzeiten, Schonmasse aber eben auch Dinge wie Nachtangelverbote regeln. Du kannst in "deinem" Gewaesser strengere Regeln (hoehere Schonmasse, laengere Schonzeiten) festlegen, aber diese nicht lockern (zumindest nicht ohne Genehmigung) Gleiches gilt z.B. auch fuer den Besatz der Gewaesser. Nur weil ich ein Gewaesser besitze, kann ich in diesem nicht einsetzen was ich will.

Die Nutzung des Grundstuecks fuer z.B. Zelten kann wiederum durch andere Regelungen wie z.B. Naturschutsbestimmungen in der Region eingeschraenkt sein. D.h. es kann unter Umstaenden nicht gestattet sein in Naturschutzgebieten zu zelten oder Feuer zu machen. Auch andere Regelungen koennen dir auf deinem "eigenen" Land Vorschriften bei der Nutzung machen z.B. kann dir die Errichtung sanitaerer Anlagen vorgeschrieben werden, wenn du auf dem Grundstueck uebernachten willst.

Ich will das Ganze mal ueberspitzt darstellen, aber dann wird es vielleicht verstaendlicher. Ich darf auf meinem Grundstueck z.B. keine Opiumhoehle eroeffnen. Den auch wenn ich der Paechter oder der Besitzer des Stueck Landes bin, gelten dennoch die Gestze des Landes auf dessen Hoheitgebiet sich mein Grundstueck befindet. D.h. du kannst kein Koenigreich mit dir als totalitaeren Herrscher ueber Leben und Tot auf deinem Grundstueck ausrufen (schade eigentlich...)

Wie gesagt, das ist jetzt sehr populaerwissenschaftlich ausgedrueckt und spiegelt in ungefaher die Rechtslage in Deutschland wieder.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Lenzibald (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Servus.
@Janbr
Also mir ist klar das man nicht alles machen kann was man gerne möchte. Ist auch logisch. Ich darf auch nicht mit lebendem Köfi an meinem Teich angeln wegen Tierschutzgesetz.
Nur das mir wer vorschreibt was und wieviel ich besetzen darf soweit sind wir in Österreich noch nicht und ob ich auf meinem Grund übernachte und Nachtfische geht auch keinen was an. Feuer ist wieder was anderes wegen Brandgefahr sehe ich auch ein. Solange ich keine Fischerkarten ausstelle ist das Fischereigesetz für mich nicht anzuwenden. Wenn ich in meinen Teich Forellen mit 10cm besetze und mir danach ist kann ich sie auch mit 15cm rausfangen und Essen geht keinen was an.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Janbr (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

@Lenzibald

Ja, ich war frueher sehr haufig in Oestereich beim Angeln, weil wir ein Ferienhaus dort hatten. Wenn man ehrlich ist habe ich praktisch in Oestereich meine Leidenschaft fuer das Angeln entdeckt. Das war nur moeglich, weil die Fischereigesetze in Oestereich um einiges lieberaler sind als in Deutschland. 

Ich fuer mich hab da eine Vermutung und zwar haengt die "Schaerfe" solcher Gesetze wie Fischerei, Jagd und "Landnutzung" im weitesten Sinne direkt mit der Bevoelkerungsdichte zusammen (Oestereich 99 E/km2 Deutschland 230 E/Km2). Frei nach dem Motto wenn mehr Einwohner die Flaeche nutzen, muss auch mehr geregelt werden.

Hier in den USA (31 E/Km2) darfst du auf deinem eigenen Land auch mit dem Flugzeug landen wenn es gross genug ist. Hier gibt es ganz, ganz wenig Einschraenkungen was du auf deinem Land zu tun und zu lassen hast.

Koennte was dran sein.

gruss

Jan


----------



## Ulli3D (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

Das ist nun mal so, jedes Land hat andere Vorschriften, die den Nachbarn oft unverständlich sind. Bei uns bekommst Du z. B. Wick MediNait problemlos in jeder Apotheke, in Österreich musst Du ein Rezept haben. ASS 100 gibt es bei uns überall ohne Rezept, in den Niederlanden gibt es das nicht ohne. 

In NRW braucht der Inhaber des Fischreirechts keinen Angelschein, in Bayern braucht er einen. Ähnliche Beispiele gibt es garantiert auch in Österreich, wo ich jetzt gelesen habe, dass in einigen Bundesländern eine Kurzeinweisung für die Angelkarte erforderlich ist, in anderen nicht. So ist das eben im Föderalismus.


----------



## Janbr (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

@Ulli3D

Da ist viel wahres dran. Ich denke zusaetzlich macht gerade bei der "Landnutzung" (mir faellt kein besserer Begriff ein) die Bevoelkerungsdichte einen nicht unerheblichen Faktor aus. Wenn irgendwo in Alaska jemand sein Zelt aufstellt und angelt, hat das einfach einen anderen Effekt als wenn jemand in Muenchen an der Isar das selbe tut.

Ausserdem wuerde ich dir meine Red Arc empfehlen, damit darf man naemlich ueberall zelten... ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ulli3D (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Privatsee*

O.T.: Zum Thema Red/ Blue Arc, nie wieder eine Kaffemühle mit Handkurbel. Bei Saturn gibt es elektrische Kaffeemühlen, mit denen kann man sogar Kaffee mahlen und nicht nur das Geräusch erzeugen


----------

